# Everyone here seems to love smoke



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

But I do not notice many people who talk about "Q". IMHO this is also a little piece of heaven. Sitting around at 3:00 in the morning with a lovely hickory smoke rolling off several huge slabs of meat. Now you know by the time afternoon comes around this will be a great herf in the making. I usually have around 30 people over for a wonderful feast. Now I will just have to combine cigars and bbq, and find a few more people who enjoy both as well.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

sounds delish...

I love the stuff. All kinds.

Had some beef ribs, baby backs, and tri-tip last night for dindin. didn't make it myself, but still enjoyed it.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Sounds like you're ready to get a big herf going. When is it?


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wonderful combination ... cigars and BBQ. There is nothing more relaxing that smoking cigars while sitting around the grill. Already have the apple chips soaking to smoke 3 slabs of babybacks tomorrow.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

pics man pics!!!!:dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Still waiting for my invite....I loves me some BBQ!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Come on down, Tom, I'll put a couple briskets on the pit for ya!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

cquon at least it is still good temp. wise the you and I can do this pretty much year around! Gotta love it!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

It's hard for me to BBQ without a drink and a good smoke. Without those two things, it kinda takes some of the spark out of it for me.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Love me some BBQ...Just ate at Famous Dave's Last night (a BBQ place) .. People definitely post more BBQ threads in warmer weather...wait for em' they'll role in every once in a while....And they'll make your mouth water.

Like this :dr :dr


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Mmmmmmm when you moving to the Poconos? I wanna come over.:dr


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

I smoked a hog for a "hoedown" last night. 150+ lbs @ 20 hours. YeeHaa, It was good!

I'm just getting up from my first sleep since Thursday night and now I get to clean up the smoker, oh what fun. But it was worth it. Did I mention that it was good?

Now I need a good smoke for cleaning up the cooker...


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

you guys are makin' me hungry...

so anyone willing to share any secrets?  

and what type (regional style) are you guys partial to?

Personally I like all types... although around here a lot of the restaurants like to slather their stuff with too much sauce for my liking... heck, I could eat a dry rubbed slab straight out of the smoker if I had to... yum.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

IMHO I do not put any sauce on any of my meat except the occasional sandwich. I only use a dry rub. I will put a bottle of sauce out for those who do not know better! If done right there is no reason to cover up the meat with sauce and hide the flavor. 

Steve if you get a chance on one of your long cooks, try smoking a "fatty"! I usually use jimmy dean hot in the 2# log and throw them on the smoker 4-6 hrs depending on all the variables. Slice and add to biscuits or with eggs. Its something great to look forward to in the morning. My family gets a preview to what the afternoon will bring.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

cquon said:


> Come on down, Tom, I'll put a couple briskets on the pit for ya!


Funny Texans...

BBQ is PORK! 

Eastern Carolina's the only way to go!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I loves me some Q...


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

That sounds good. Most of the time when I am doing a long cook I will throw a mess of sausage on for snacking while I cook. I didn't have any around this time. I guess I need to get busy and grind/stuff up some of the stuff I have in the freezer!



livwire68 said:


> Steve if you get a chance on one of your long cooks, try smoking a "fatty"! I usually use jimmy dean hot in the 2# log and throw them on the smoker 4-6 hrs depending on all the variables. Slice and add to biscuits or with eggs. Its something great to look forward to in the morning. My family gets a preview to what the afternoon will bring.


----------

